# Tip Size for Trim priming and paint



## PaintGuy123 (Dec 28, 2015)

Primer: Interior Kilz OIL-Based primer (white)
Paint: Interior Latex (white)
Trim: Pine (2.5" and 3.5")

Was going to use a 317, 417, or 517 tip. Planing to stack trim up next to each other to get 3 or 4 pieces in one pass of the spray pattern to get the most efficient use of the wider fan.

I've heard that the smaller tips really put out alot of paint and hard to control for a novice like myself. 

But how wide of a fan width should I go with? 
And do you see any reason to go with a larger spray orifice for this setup?

What do you guys think?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Use a 411


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

212 and 412. Mask off with paper and tape or shield. Done.


----------



## PaintGuy123 (Dec 28, 2015)

woodcoyote said:


> 212 and 412. Mask off with paper and tape or shield. Done.


You guys are saying to use a 0.012" orifice? The manufacturer recommends a 0.015" min. tip size for the primer and latex paints...

Are you saying you have better results with the smaller tips on latex and oil based primers?


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

PaintGuy123 said:


> You guys are saying to use a 0.012" orifice? The manufacturer recommends a 0.015" min. tip size for the primer and latex paints...
> 
> Are you saying you have better results with the smaller tips on latex and oil based primers?


A .15 or .17 is way too big for spraying trim. The manufacturer may say 15 or 17 but that would be for walls or ceilings. There are 2 orifices on a fine finish tip instead of one on a standard tip thus giving you a fine finish. I use 411's myself but a .12 will work as well.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

A .15 or .17 is going to put way too much product out on a smooth surface way too fast.especially for a novice.you can do it, but while you're sanding, you'll wish you hadn't. 
What cutting edge said, basically and for all the reasons he mentioned.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PaintGuy123 said:


> Primer: Interior Kilz OIL-Based primer (white)
> 
> Paint: Interior Latex (white)
> 
> ...



You kinda got that backwards. Yes, most manufacturers spec a minimum .15 orifice size, but it's common to use smaller tips for trim. A lot of trim paints will have alternate specs for "fine finishing" that allow the use of smaller orifice sizes. 

If your spraying on the bench, a larger tip is fine. However, if you are a novice might want to start with something smaller like a .13 orifice or even a fine finish tip with a .12 orifice just to get the feel of the sprayer. 

You can put just as thick a coat on with a .12 as you can with a .15. The variable is the speed the gun is moving. 

Personally I find I get more waste (overspray) trying to spray several pieces at once with a wider fan than I do spraying one piece at a time with a smaller fan. Especially when the edges must be coated as well. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The Cutting Edge said:


> A .15 or .17 is way too big for spraying trim. The manufacturer may say 15 or 17 but that would be for walls or ceilings. There are 2 orifices on a fine finish tip instead of one on a standard tip thus giving you a fine finish. I use 411's myself but a .12 will work as well.



One variable here, if I'm reading the OP right, is that he's talking about painting the trim laid out horizontally. 

I don't think I know any pros who spray installed trim with a .17, or even a .15 (with the exception of doors). 

Spraying trim on the bench is a different story. Still, I wouldn't recommend a novice start out with a .17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Even if I'm laying it all out close on ponys or something I still focus on a pc at a time. Ive never tried to hit 3 or 4 pcs in one pass.
To each his own I suppose. I guess if my goal is to hit numerous pcs at once id go with a 12.21. I would say for someone who doesn't spray a lot the less paint the better. 4.11- 4.12


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Even if I'm laying it all out close on ponys or something I still focus on a pc at a time. Ive never tried to hit 3 or 4 pcs in one pass.
> To each his own I suppose. I guess if my goal is to hit numerous pcs at once id go with a 12.21. I would say for someone who doesn't spray a lot the less paint the better. 4.11- 4.12


Well said.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Hey Zoomer. I sure wish I had a tri tech rep near me. Been using cashmere on a job the last cpl weeks. I can spray zinsser with a 515 or 517 with no problems as soon as I go to cashmere I've got bad tailing going on. Wish I had a tri tech to try with it. It all gets back rolled so not a big deal. I still hate it though.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

for trim thats installed i normally use a 308 but if its stacked on ground a 410-412 works perfect. Why are you spraying oil primer. Not really needed if its interior finger joint pine.


----------



## superdavie (Dec 29, 2015)

kilz is good. It will kilz ya if u dont take care of proper ventalation. I suggest using a 411 tip. Reducing the material a little spirits and a little flowtrol will give u a good oil like flow/finish , I reccomend 2 coats for optimum build wich is the whole purpose of this particular primer/ undercoater. Temp is the key to this mat the warmer the better it will work for u. Prior to using this mat it is essential u reconstitute all of the solids settled in the bottom of the container by mixing just a little laquer thinner and spirits when loosened box all material in the same manner assuring all is mixed well then adjust the vicosity accordingly. I rec a flat tip or use your standard reversea tip. Removing your tip guard is not a rec but w this mat youll find it to ur favor from a pro let me know.Removing the tip guard is a osha violation dont get busted


----------



## superdavie (Dec 29, 2015)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Hey Zoomer. I sure wish I had a tri tech rep near me. Been using cashmere on a job the last cpl weeks. I can spray zinsser with a 515 or 517 with no problems as soon as I go to cashmere I've got bad tailing going on. Wish I had a tri tech to try with it. It all gets back rolled so not a big deal. I still hate it though.


your pump isnt puttin enough preassure material is too heavy or youve got a blown out tip. make sure all your filters are clear and if needed strain this crap prior to putting ur pump through all this., At any rate your material cost is being compromised by at least 10%


----------



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

*what tip to use for trim*

I use a 309, fine spray, thin coats, rather take my time than rush it.


----------



## superdavie (Dec 29, 2015)

*paint guy 1 2 3*

u have mentioned tip sizes 317/417/517 for your kilz project. Lets start w/ your tips as per graco.,Your rule of thumb= 3 for example means 3.2=6" spray width the first #on your tip expresses the tip spray width as explained above the 3 in your317 means that first number"3" is always x 2 gives you a 6" fan. The 17 in the latter part of your equasion expresses the size of the orrifice vthe size of the hole the material is comming out of. rule of thumb 11 meaning lacquers/oils 13primarily oil/via mainlylatex/enamels 15 latex 17bigger latex 19-and above welcome to the commercial worl and good luck to u bro.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

so the trim is not fixed yet. i'd just prime/seal them all with the same tip your finishing them with. once they are fixed your going to have to fill/sand/gap anyway, how wide is the trim. i get away with a 208 on most trim/doors and end up with a amazing finish with water based enamels. I did try using say a 517 in sealer on doors but you end up sanding for days, wasting time and money and all that dust on your site.

that being said. if your sealer/primer has a nice build to it and the timber/trim is full of imperfections. might be better with all that sanding =D


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

superdavie said:


> kilz is good. It will kilz ya if u dont take care of proper ventalation. I suggest using a 411 tip. Reducing the material a little spirits and a little flowtrol will give u a good oil like flow/finish , I reccomend 2 coats for optimum build wich is the whole purpose of this particular primer/ undercoater. Temp is the key to this mat the warmer the better it will work for u. Prior to using this mat it is essential u reconstitute all of the solids settled in the bottom of the container by mixing just a little laquer thinner and spirits when loosened box all material in the same manner assuring all is mixed well then adjust the vicosity accordingly. I rec a flat tip or use your standard reversea tip. Removing your tip guard is not a rec but w this mat youll find it to ur favor from a pro let me know.Removing the tip guard is a osha violation dont get busted


dont the chemists just shake their heads when they hear about people adding this and that to their paint =/ lol


----------



## PaintGuy123 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice! VERY HELPFUL for a novice like my self, I've decided to go with a 411 fine finish tip, per your guys advice.

The trim is not installed, its flat surfaced 3" and 4" trim throughout the house and I have to prime and spray it (pine). Will be spraying in a booth on saw horse (horizontal).

Would I need a finer mesh screen in the gun then a #50?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Try a 312 fine finish. That gives you 7-7 1/2 inch spray pattern. That is more than enough to make one pass and get complete coverage.


----------



## superdavie (Dec 29, 2015)

Crackshot said:


> dont the chemists just shake their heads when they hear about people adding this and that to their paint =/ lol


what do u know about any of this lol.,like me now


----------



## superdavie (Dec 29, 2015)

Crackshot said:


> dont the chemists just shake their heads when they hear about people adding this and that to their paint =/ lol


what do u know about any of this lol.,like me now ?


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

im just speaking from talking to chemists who make the paint. you should see thier face when u mention stuff like "flotrol" and 'thinning". haha. (i actually love flotroll) dont use it much these days but I know when to use it. =D


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Using Graco 211 on base/casing, 311 on door panels, have no idea what is the deal with spraying trim as walls with 15 or 17. Trim is an individual thing, why would I spray wide and thick fan on 3" 4" boards several at a time? Doesn't it lets the error margin to grow?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Hey Zoomer. I sure wish I had a tri tech rep near me. Been using cashmere on a job the last cpl weeks. I can spray zinsser with a 515 or 517 with no problems as soon as I go to cashmere I've got bad tailing going on. Wish I had a tri tech to try with it. It all gets back rolled so not a big deal. I still hate it though.


Man I hate that too.


----------

